# UK Removals Scam?



## chrisplumm (Apr 29, 2016)

Hi,

I'm new to the forum and looking for some feedback. Has anybody else been stung for excess volume charges when moving from UK to NZ. It happened to me when I shipped my home out last year and it's happened three times to my daughter.

It begins to feel like a scam because once they've packed you up and taken everything away to the depot you are their hostage. When they say it was over what they'd quoted for and demand another thousand or two. It's too late to get it back and find another company. BTW it's been different companies each time.

I am interested if other people have had this experience too.

Chris


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

We've not experienced this.
Did anything change with the cubic volume of the goods between quote and actual moving date ?


----------



## chrisplumm (Apr 29, 2016)

Only on one occasion and a very small change 1 extra chair. 

Just wondered if we'd been unlucky or it was a general happening.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

chrisplumm said:


> Only on one occasion and a very small change 1 extra chair.
> 
> Just wondered if we'd been unlucky or it was a general happening.


So, at the time of the quote you are given an estimated cubic volume which relates to the price. 
If, after the goods are packed and ready for moving you then get a subsequent overcharge, what is the difference in cubic volume between the quote and actual (there must have been a difference in each case) to justify the extra charge ?


----------

